# Marbles in the valves?!



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

It sounds like i have marbles bouncing around my valv cover, especially when it first starts. could it be that the oil isnt getting up there? I am using 5w 30. KA24E. if it helps i can take a video and throw it up on you tube.

thanks!


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

i did a seafoam treatment, it seems to be a bit better but its still there.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

It might be time for a valve adjustment. I'd also use a heavier 10w40 oil in warm weather and try using synthetic oil.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok i put in some 10w40 synthetic blend from penzoil, the "high RPM" stuff. still clanky. after really listing it sounds like something could be lose in there, kinda like something spinning inside something (if that makes sense to you) . when i get a chance im gonna crack it open, what should i look for?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

First thing is first, get a manual and follow the procedure for valve clearance adjustment (just in case yours is hydraulic lifters)and check the gaps, I had an '87 Multi that made a racket when I had bought it, like a diesel, I did a valve adjustment and all got quiet. You should get a new valve cover gasket since you're opening it up, you'll need it.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

after closer listing and inspection and the elite ear of my mechanic, it seems to be the timeing chain slapping on the casing. i was quoted 10 hour labor for this. any tips in the event i try this my self?


----------



## dablocksfinest13 (Jun 21, 2007)

ball bearings possibly ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're probably hearing the timing chain slapping around due to a broken guide. The original fixed guide was plastic and tended to break. There was a TSB released years later when the upgraded the guide to a metal backed design w/ new screws. You can sometimes see the broken guide if you remove the valve cover. If this is the case, I would recommend new guides and a tensioner. The oil filter and tensioner should be removed and the oil port should be completely blown clear of debris. In some cases, the front timing cover may need to be replaced as the loose chain can sometimes cut into it. This was also a common problem on KA24E trucks through 95, 240SX and GA16i equipped Sentras/Pulsars.

As far as advised, this job is a royal pain in the butt as there is little clearance in front of the motor. It is worth every bit of 10 hrs., IMO. There is a "hidden" 10mm head bolt that is under the intake that is a real pain to take out and install. Many people doing this job have not noticed it and have broken the timing cover trying to remove it!


----------

